# Zeichnen von Zahlen in BufferedImage



## redbomber (18. Feb 2009)

Hi zusammen:

ich habe ein BufferedImage, in welches ich zeichnen möchte:


```
bufferedImage = new BufferedImage(rowWidth,rowHeight,BufferedImage.TYPE_3BYTE_BGR);
paint(bufferedImage.createGraphics(), rowWidth, rowHeight, new LayoutTracker());
```

Hier zeichne ich dann letztendlich:

```
public void paint(Graphics g, int width, int height, LayoutTracker arg3) {
		Graphics2D g2d = (Graphics2D) g; 
		g2d.setBackground(Color.BLACK);
		g2d.setColor(Color.WHITE);
		g2d.drawLine(0,0, width, height);	
}
```

Nun meine Frage:
Ich möchte nicht nur Linien darstellen, sondern auch Zeichen.
Kann ich in dieser Paint Methode auch irgendwie "Zahlen" in das BufferedImage zeichnen?


----------



## Michael... (18. Feb 2009)

g2d.drawString("1", 10, 10)


----------



## MiDniGG (18. Feb 2009)

Mir fällt spontan drawString(..); ein 

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## redbomber (18. Feb 2009)

cool, das ging ja einfach 
Vielen Dank!

Habt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Tip
was ich machen muss dass die Zahl nicht auf dem Kopf steht?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Feb 2009)

Andersherum ist die Frage (etwas) schwieriger zu beantworten, was du tun musst damit die Zahl auf dem Kopf steht. Tust du nämlich nichts, steht sie auch nicht auf dem Kopf (warum sollte das auch der Fall sein?)


----------



## redbomber (18. Feb 2009)

also du meinst, dass die Zahl eigentlich korrekt dargestellt werden sollte?

Ich schreibe alles in ein BufferedImage und schneide dann aus diesem BufferedImage bereiche aus, um damit Zellen einer Tabelle zu befüllen (TableCellRenderer).
Dann muss ich hier wohl den Fehler suchen.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Feb 2009)

Wenn du keinerlei Transformation auf ein Graphics Objekt anwendest, würdest du erwarten, dass etwas das du Zeichnest automatisch auf dem Kopf steht?
Nein? Dann wird es vermutlich auch nicht so sein, es sei denn die J2SE wurde von Spaßvögeln entwickelt.
Dem ist übrigens nicht so, SUN hat den Humor per Company Policy abgeschafft.


----------

